

Chinese cyberspies have hacked Middle East experts at major U.S. think tanks - acdanger
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/07/07/chinese-cyberspies-have-hacked-middle-east-experts-at-major-u-s-think-tanks/

======
dobbsbob
They lament how much security costs yet pay Microsoft licenses. It's just a
big meeting of lobbyists bring your pen and notepad, sit in a meeting room
converted into a cheap makeshift SCIF. Leave your proprietary consumer devices
at the door on the way in

